# Costume ideas for horse and rider?



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Dress him up like a cadilliac (cardboard) and wear flapper attire! Hold a fake long cig and a martini glass!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> Dress him up like a cadilliac (cardboard) and wear flapper attire! Hold a fake long cig and a martini glass!


Lol I like that idea, I'm just not sure how much Bella would enjoy wearing a cardboard box, I think she might lose her mind if I tried to put it on her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Well maybe google cadilliac parts, maybe just the hood ornament or fabric cutouts of it. 

Or maybe flames and bags of hay... Hay burner! Dress up like a hillbilly or farmer.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> Well maybe google cadilliac parts, maybe just the hood ornament or fabric cutouts of it.
> 
> Or maybe flames and bags of hay... Hay burner! Dress up like a hillbilly or farmer.


lol Thank for the ideas,she certainly is a hay burner! 
Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

These kids got the idea. ha ha


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

So I think I know what I'm going to do  I just ordered 6 yards of metallic rainbow lycra fabric so I'm going to make a sleazy body suit and hood and add a unicorn horn and put rainbow hair extensions in her tail then I'm going to dress as a fairy and have light up fiber optic rainbow hair extensions and maybe even light up fiber optic fairy wings.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Topaz is going as Mister Ed. No costume needed.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That sounds AWESOME!! Must post picts when you get it done!!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I will post pics for sure! I hope it turns out as well as I envision! This is the fabric I ordered 3YD RAINBOW FOIL ON BLACK 4 WAY NYLON LYCRA SPANDEX SUPLEX PRINT MADE IN USA | eBay We are certainly going to stand out lol I'm thinking about making some polo wraps with faux rainbow fur as well


----------

